# Funny Toys - what's your fluffs favorite?



## ched999uk (Dec 2, 2010)

Our Fluff is almost 16 weeks now. She has a huge amount of toys, some puppy toys and some children's toys. We are also finding that she loves really strange 'toys'. For example we gave her an empty plastic lemonade bottle, she loved sort of bouncing her front paws on it and pushing it round.
We have just realised that we can put a small piece of chicken or treat in the bottle and she spins it round to make the treat fly out of the bottle.

So what strange 'toys' does your fluff like?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Your story of the lemonade bottle is great. Plastic water bottles seem to spark interest here sometimes. No unusual toys here except when puppies are around they seem to think mom is one big toy :blink: to chew on, pull ears, tail anything they can get their mounths on. Most moms put up with it for awhile. I would love to hear some toy stories from others on SM.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

My boys love squeaky toys, but they REALLY enjoy socks. I could take away all of the toys and leave a pair of balled up socks out and they would play forever.

Edit to add - if Boomer could bring in leaves, he would be in heaven


----------



## josheppaul (May 16, 2012)

I have black Labrador and it really likes to play with toys. So I have buy a toy for it and it's favourite toy is intrerball by petbrands. My dog ​​always plays with it, that is why I have buy it for my dog.*
*


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

My girls love the tag on the new toys. Once if the tag is off... no one cares about the toy...


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

My boys only like "new" toys. It can be a fluffy, a ball, or even a cardboard box! Just as long as it is NEW. Once they've played w/it for a little while, they are no longer interested. 

I tried putting away some of the toys thinking I could reintroduce them later but...no...the dogs knew they weren't NEW & simply sniffed & walked away.

But I keep buying different things hoping they'll find a favorite. After all, I need something to keep them occupied when I'm busy. If any of you've found great success with appeasing the finicky pooch, I'd love to hear what you did.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

The only thing Molly (13 weeks old) wants to play with is a Bully Stick!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

mostlytina said:


> My girls love the tag on the new toys. Once if the tag is off... no one cares about the toy...


:smrofl: LOL. 

Chloe loves small/light/soft toys/objects that she can throw in the air and catch or toss and fetch. 

She has a special toy "puppy" that she humps and throws around every single night at around 8:30. :blink:

But she absolutely loves kleenex that DH leaves on the couch or end table.:angry:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any stray piece of paper or tissue is Bella's favorite toy!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Any stray piece of paper or tissue is Bella's favorite toy!


Agreed! Obi likes paper too but I usually don't let him play with it! hahaha.... Obi is a SOCK bandit! he loves loves loves socks! he also likes a sock with a crinkly water bottle in it :-D very cheap and entertaining! he's very gentle with his toys so they last him quite awhile. His favorite time is laundry folding time-- he likes to "help out" aka pick out the socks from the basket while I'm folding.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Casper's favorite toy is the squeaky ducky I gave him. That was his very first toy. When Cupid was around, he would always hide this ducky under the bed with him because Cupid hates going under there. 

All his toys are called "ball" - no matter what it is. The only except is this ducky, which he knows by name. 

Meanwhile, the two big dogs' favorite toy is an empty 2L bottle of soda. I bought them a lot of Kong toys but as soon as they see a bottle, they completely ignore everything else and make a mad dash to get the bottle first.


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Its funny how most of our pups love the same toys! 
Leo also loves socks, paper towels, water bottles, leaves, pieces of big lint and pretty much anything that will make an interesting noise or will move with wind haha. Its just funny to see him play, and see him so interested in new objects. Cute! 

I will say the water bottle is his favorite, he can carry it upstairs and I have even found a collection of bottles under my bed!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I make tug/fetch toys out of braided fleece and small plastic zip lock containers. The is one of Roo's all time favorites!


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

*Favorite Toys*

I have 2 Maltese & 2 Yorkies. Their favorite toys are each other. They play "fight" and chase each other around the yard while their ridiculously large toy box goes ignored.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Water bottles as "strange" toys for the malts here too


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy will not play with conventional toys but she LOVES pop bottle tops, the rings from milk gallons, and chasing blueberries/olives


----------



## roguefishfood (May 17, 2012)

Swag's favorite toy and possibly best friend is a large men's adidas sandal. It was left here by the previous occupant of this apartment and the day we brought the doggie home he found it and pulled it into the living room where he chews on it and wrestles with it every day. He's not interested in any other shoes, just this one solo sandal, which mind you is almost as big as he is. I have a joke with my friends:

"My dog is so small."
"How small is he?"
"He's so small he can wrestle a shoe and lose."


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

I feel like fluffs tend to get attached to a kind of toy after a while. Minnie really likes squeaky things and balls. She enjoys fetching so anything that bounces a lot and makes her chase it gets her attention. Minnie also LOVES socks. We'll be watching tv and she'll come out of nowhere with a sock in her mouth. I don't know why socks are so much fun for her 
It took me a while to figure out what Max liked but I finally found it! He LOVES stuffed animals. I tried so hard to get him to like squaky balls but NOPE he is only into stuffed animal toys.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:aktion033:

This is a fun thread...

Gus is a tosser. He will take anything small - berries, carrots, chewies - and toss them up in the air then chase after it...does that for a good 20 minutes 

Gracie LOVES socks (still!) ...but her newest favorite is to get onto the end table by my bed and she waits to make sure I see her. Then she pulls a tissue out and runs to the end of the bed knowing I will try to get the tissue from her... then she drops it, runs back to the end table and snatches another tissue from the box! She loves those tissue boxes  just like a 2 year old! 100 sheets of enjoyment 

Lil' stinker!


----------

